

ILLIAC, an early clockless cpu design - jacquesm
http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/univOfIllinoisUrbana/illiac/ILLIAC/ILLIAC_Design_Techniques_May55.pdf

======
ilkhd2
I am wondering, why Australian machine was called SILLIAC

~~~
jacquesm
The 'S' in SILLIAC stands for 'Sydney'.

~~~
ilkhd2
Thanks got it. Still the name is funny.

